# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > گفتگو: درآمد از ساخت موتور یا بازی

## morteza147

سلام دوستان عزیز
می خواستم وارد صنعت بازی سازی بشوم در ضمن وقتشم دارم
از دوستان تقاضا دارم راهنمایی بفرمایید
C++‎,C,Delphi,Vb6 خوب بلدم می خوام بدونم اگه یه گروه تشکیل بدم رو موتور بازی کار کنم (ساخت موتور جدید ایرانی) بهتره یا اینکه به ساخت بازی فکر کنم

----------


## orache

خیر برای کسب درآمد ساخت انجین بازی سازی اصلا مناسب نیست فرض کنید شما  سال وقت بذارید یه موتور  3 بعدی درست کنید مثلا موتور شما از موتور هایی مثل udk یا cryengine  3 بهتر خواهد بود ؟ مسلما اینطور نیست اگه سی پلاس پلاستون خوبه نظر شخصیه من اینه که برید udk یاد بگیرید این موتور نسخه ی رایگان انریل انجین که بهترین انجین جهان شناخته شده است هست اگر توضیحی بیشتری در موردش میخواهین به من بگویین اگر دنبال موتور اسون میگردین unity 3d بهترین گزینه هست هم اسون هم خوب و هم محیط کاری ساده داره در هر صوردت اگر خواستین با موتور یو دی کا کار کنین به سایت زیر مراجه کنید
www.udk.ir

----------


## UfnCod3r

اول از همه به نظرم شما باید حداقل یه دو سه تا بازی کوچولو بسازی تا با مفاهیم دنیای 3 بعدی و اینکه یه انجین باید چی کار کنه و به چه درد میخوره اشنا بشی.
اگه تازه کار هستین بهتره فعلا موتور رو بیخیال بشید (اقا ادمو سرویس میکنه)  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعد می تونی به فکر ساخت انجین باشی .
 می تونید یه موتور مستقل برا خودتون داشته باشید و یا اگر موتورتون خوب باشه یهو دیدی همه استفاده کردن کم کم معروف میشید . :کف کرده!: 
مثل همین یونتی که اول یه موتور خیلی ساده بود . بیچاره یه نور درست حسابی هم نداشت .




> یه گروه تشکیل بدم رو موتور بازی کار کنم (ساخت موتور جدید ایرانی) بهتره یا اینکه به ساخت بازی فکر کنم


موتورومی سازن که باهاش بازی بسازن اگه موتورو ساختی باید باهاشم بازی بسازی تا قدرت موتور معلوم بشه .
موتور خالی به چه درد می خوره .
کرای انجین قبل از کریسیس 2 کرای انجین نبود . کرایسیس 2 با اون گرافیک و ... قدرت کرای رو نشون داد .
اگه موتو نمی خواهید بسازید برید یه موتور اماده مناسب کارتون انتخاب کنید .

----------


## maktoom

سلام
برید به گروه های ایرانی بپیوندید.
مگه توی آمریکا و اروپا چیکار می کنن؟ طرف که علاقه منده میاد دوباره بره از اول شروع کنه؟؟؟ نه... میره دنبال همکاری با شرکتهای بزرگ برای یادگرفتن، کسب تجربه و البته درآمد.

----------


## f_talebi

من به ساختن بازی های سه بعدی و زیبا علاقه دارم و میخوام  دنبالش باشم.  شما udk رو پیشنهاد میکنید یا unity?
 درمورد udk میخوام بیشتر بدونم.. سخته آسونه؟چجوریه با چ زبانیه و..!؟ اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطفا بگه :-)

----------


## orache

ببینید udk چند تا چیز باحال داره و چند تا ضد حال کد نویسی تو یونیتی مثل آب خوردنه ولی تو udk خیلی سخته البته اگه سی پلاس پلاس رو بلد نباشه کسی انگار که داره عربی حفظ میکنه تعریف اشیا کلاس تابع و... عینا شبیه به سی پلاس پلاسه ضد حالش اینه که خود انجین اسکریپت ادیتور نداره درست مثل موتور های 600 قرن پیش باید داخل یک اسکریپت ادیتور مثل ویژوال استادیو یا qt کد هارو بنویسی بعد سیو کنی تو مکان بازی بعد به یک ابجکت نسبتش بدی خوشبختانه یک خوبی که داره بخشی است به نام کیسمت که شما فقط با اونت و اکشن سرو کار داری یعنی فقط شکل میذارین تو صفحه و با فلش به هم وصل میکنین درست مثل فلوچارت (فکر کنم دیگه با فلوچارت زیاد کار کرده باشی ) گرافیک این موتور حرف نداره تخریب پذیریش عالیه شیدر هاش فوق العاده عالیه برا پارتیکل سیستمش یه بخش جدا گونه داره تازه قیمت این انجین چیزی حدود 750 هزار دلاره قیمت یونیتی 1500 دلار 
یونیتی تو کد نویسی حرف اول رو میزنه از نظر من کد ها خوانا قابل درک ساده و متین هستن من با هردو موتور کار میکنم یعنی کار میکردم (از تابستون میخام فقط یونیتی رو کار کنم با direct x ) ولی به نظر من اگه شما سی پلاس پلاستون خوبه تو udk موفق میشین یک لول ادیتور که کاری نداره من مکس رو تو 5 روز یاد گرفتم یعنی میتونم گلیم خودمو از آب بیرون بکشم اصل یک موتور یعنی میزان سختی یا راحتیش به اسکریپتش بستگی داره 
حالا نظر خودتونه

----------


## UfnCod3r

> درمورد udk میخوام بیشتر بدونم.. سخته آسونه؟چجوریه با چ زبانیه و..!؟ اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطفا بگه :-)


سرچ بلدی ؟

----------


## morteza147

ممنون از نظرات  



> سلام
> برید به گروه های ایرانی بپیوندید.
> مگه توی آمریکا و اروپا چیکار می کنن؟ طرف که علاقه منده میاد دوباره بره از اول شروع کنه؟؟؟ نه... میره دنبال همکاری با شرکتهای بزرگ برای یادگرفتن، کسب تجربه و البته درآمد.


 اگه امکان داره خودتون چند تا شرکت معرفی کنید

----------


## f_talebi

> ببینید udk چند تا چیز باحال داره و چند تا ضد حال کد نویسی تو یونیتی مثل آب خوردنه ولی تو udk خیلی سخته البته اگه سی پلاس پلاس رو بلد نباشه کسی انگار که داره عربی حفظ میکنه تعریف اشیا کلاس تابع و... عینا شبیه به سی پلاس پلاسه ضد حالش اینه که خود انجین اسکریپت ادیتور نداره درست مثل موتور های 600 قرن پیش باید داخل یک اسکریپت ادیتور مثل ویژوال استادیو یا qt کد هارو بنویسی بعد سیو کنی تو مکان بازی بعد به یک ابجکت نسبتش بدی خوشبختانه یک خوبی که داره بخشی است به نام کیسمت که شما فقط با اونت و اکشن سرو کار داری یعنی فقط شکل میذارین تو صفحه و با فلش به هم وصل میکنین درست مثل فلوچارت (فکر کنم دیگه با فلوچارت زیاد کار کرده باشی ) گرافیک این موتور حرف نداره تخریب پذیریش عالیه شیدر هاش فوق العاده عالیه برا پارتیکل سیستمش یه بخش جدا گونه داره تازه قیمت این انجین چیزی حدود 750 هزار دلاره قیمت یونیتی 1500 دلار 
> یونیتی تو کد نویسی حرف اول رو میزنه از نظر من کد ها خوانا قابل درک ساده و متین هستن من با هردو موتور کار میکنم یعنی کار میکردم (از تابستون میخام فقط یونیتی رو کار کنم با direct x ) ولی به نظر من اگه شما سی پلاس پلاستون خوبه تو udk موفق میشین یک لول ادیتور که کاری نداره من مکس رو تو 5 روز یاد گرفتم یعنی میتونم گلیم خودمو از آب بیرون بکشم اصل یک موتور یعنی میزان سختی یا راحتیش به اسکریپتش بستگی داره 
> حالا نظر خودتونه


 بسیار ممنونم :-)
C++‎ بلدم اما درکل برنامه نویسیم خیلی قوی نیست
میشه بدونم علت اینکه یونیتی رو انتخاب کردین چی بوده؟
درکل بنظرتون میشه درآمد دراورد با اینها؟ خودتون تاحالا درآمدی کسب کردین از این طریق؟

----------


## UfnCod3r

> دوس دارم از تجربیات دیگران استفاده کنم . ن فقط سرچ


ببین دوست عزیز وقتی شما سرچ میکنی یه چی رو بینی مگه اون تجربه دیگران نبوده ؟

شما همینو تا اخرش بخونی کلی چیز داره 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%AF%D8%9F
:)

----------


## orache

من برا این یونیتی رو انتخاب کردم که هم ساده هست یعنی دستم بازه هرکاری بخام میتونم توش بکنم و همینطور میشه با تعداد افراد کم بازی ساخت بازی های ایرانی زیادی هست که با یونیتی ساختند البته 3 _ 4 تاشون جنگی بودن مثل جنگ در خلیج عدن (اسم های بقیشو یادم نیست ) اره یه نوع دیگه هم میشه پول در اورد  بازی رو خروجی انلاین میدی و میذاری تو سایت http://www.wooglie.com به ازای هر view یه پولی در حساب یعنی اکانت همون سایت ریخته میشه چون ما تحریمیم باید یه اکانت پی بال بگیری برای تبدیل دلار به ریال بعدش حواله کنی به حساب بانکیت دوستم همینکار رو میکنه پارسال بازیش دومین بازی برتر اون سایت شناخته شد و 85 هزار تا view یا بازدید کننده داشت

----------


## C#‎‎_best_Programmer

> ببین لره وقتی شما سرچ میکنی یه چی رو بینی مگه اون تجربه دیگران نبوده ؟ از هوا که نیومده ! 
> روزی صد بار من هی تو انجمن های بازی سازی میگم یونتی چیه یو دی کی چیه و باز  همه میان می گن زبان یونتی چیه  زبان یود یکی چیه .  
> بعد یکی هم میاد میگه سی پلاس بلدی برو یودی کی 
> زبان یود کی انریل اسکریپته . انریل اسکریپت انریل اسریپته نه سی پلاس .
> 
> شما همینو تا اخرش بخونی کلی چیز داره 
> الکی چرا راه دور میرید تو همین برنامه نویسی هم هست 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%AF%D8%9F


به چی مغرور شدی اصلا کی هستی که اینطوری زر میزنی  کار با نرم افزار شرکتای دیگرو یا گرفتی افتخار می کنی

----------


## orache

ولش کنید تو همه فروما همینطوریه باید عادت کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## UfnCod3r

می گم سرچ کنید ناراحت میشن  :ناراحت:   :ناراحت: 
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/یونیتی_(موتور_بازی)
http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/article.aspx?id=1005192
http://forums.sakhtafzarmag.com/thre...زی-سازی!

----------


## UfnCod3r

خب برم سر بحث تاپیک .
ساخت موتور هیچ درامدی نداره. اگرم داشته باشه در حد خوردن نون پنیره .
مگر اینکه موتورتون خیلی خوب باشه و طرف دار داشته باشه .
ولی اگه باهاش بازی بسازین خیلی خوب میشه . مستقل میشین .  :تشویق:

----------


## orache

f_talebi تو هم اینقدر سوسول بازی در نیار دیگه
 موتور بسازی در آمد نداره در برابر ساخت بازی با موتور آماده

----------


## C#‎‎_best_Programmer

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هرچی که باشیم تش یه کاربریم اونم کاربر سیستم ای اونور

----------


## maktoom

سلام



> اگه امکان داره خودتون چند تا شرکت معرفی کنید


شرکتی که گرشاسب رو زد خیلی روش کار کرد. اینقدر هم جا افتاده که بتونه نیروی جدید جذب کنه. و البته دوره آموزشی هم برگزار میکنه.
 منم آنریل کار کردم. احساس می کنید دارید واقعا یه بازی رو خودتون میسازید. محیط کارگاهیه خیلی بزرگ و پر آبجکتی داره. همچیز روونه. ازون مهمتر از تو خود برنامه می تونید فیلماش رو  دانلود کنید و برای هر قسمت فیلمهای آموزشی اون رو مشاهده کنید.
اگه به برنامه نویسی عادت داشته باشید کد نویسیش چندان مشکل نیست.

----------


## morteza147

> سلام
> 
> شرکتی که گرشاسب رو زد خیلی روش کار کرد. اینقدر هم جا افتاده که بتونه نیروی جدید جذب کنه. و البته دوره آموزشی هم برگزار میکنه.
>  منم آنریل کار کردم. احساس می کنید دارید واقعا یه بازی رو خودتون میسازید. محیط کارگاهیه خیلی بزرگ و پر آبجکتی داره. همچیز روونه. ازون مهمتر از تو خود برنامه می تونید فیلماش رو  دانلود کنید و برای هر قسمت فیلمهای آموزشی اون رو مشاهده کنید.
> اگه به برنامه نویسی عادت داشته باشید کد نویسیش چندان مشکل نیست.


آخر کسی پیدا شد یه راهنمایی بکنه ممنونم maktoom

----------

